# Brea and Frosty's countdown!



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Fine, fine, laugh it up. I _know_ there's like over 4 months to go! I just _reeeeaaallllyyy_ want to post it now. So please, please, will you follow? *makes pleading gesture* Pretty please? Oh, you will! Thank you *gives great big hug*:grouphug:

*Cough* Anyway, Brea is up first. She's due on March 23, 2014. Hope for trips! And a black girl! And another girl! Any color! LOL :hammer: Last time round, I got twins-boy and girl. The boy was black, the girl not-so-much. But she was still a dark chocolate  (You can see photos of both of these kids if you go to my website  ) Brea was kept as a dry yearling in 2011, shown in 2012, and again this year. I'm excited to LA her next year!!! She's bred to King (pictured last).









Frosty is next. She's Brea's full sister and my best show doe.  She's due on April 1s, 2014. She was _*supposed*_ to kid a lot earlier, but, as usual, threw a kink in my plans. Hope for twin girls on this one! I really want to retain one  She's bred to King as well. 









Here's King:










So, right now, Brea has 3 months, two weeks, and three days till she's due  
And Frosty? Lets see, now....Hmmmm....Yes, got it! 3 months, three weeks, 6 days!

Count down with me pleeeeassse!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Those are some lovely does and a handsome buck! I bet they'll make pretty babies. 

Btw, what does LA mean?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks!! I'm real excited     

It's short for Linear Appraisal.  It's when a judge or someone qualified with ADGA comes out to your farm and judges them for show. Stuff like udders, body capacity, ect.  The highest possible score is 100 (although no goat has ever gotten it that I know of). It helps breeders evaluatetheir goals and breed better stock.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Those alpines look gorgeous! If I'm not too bold asking...what would one of that quality go for?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, LOL. Well, an alpine like this, ADGA registered, with LA records and a few show wins under it's belt, would go from anywhere from 500 to 1000. I sell my kids out of these does for 400 for does and 250 /200 for bucks, though


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful....I bet they produce well too.......


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

okok.....FINE! you twisted my arm. since I don't have any goat baby countdowns of my own, I will have to live vicariously through the rest of you. hope these next 3+ months go by swiftly..... for both you and now me. hehe


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Beautiful....I bet they produce well too.......


They do  Those kids will actually be line bred on the 4th place Top Ten Milker, GCH Willow Run Apache Josefina 3*M LA 92EEEE. She's their granddam, and the buck they're bred to's great granddam. These girls were producing 10 pounds a day right after they freshened!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> okok.....FINE! you twisted my arm. since I don't have any goat baby countdowns of my own, I will have to live vicariously through the rest of you. hope these next 3+ months go by swiftly..... for both you and now me. hehe


LOL! Me too      :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats, can't wait to see the kiddo's.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow, it all sounds very impressive. It goes right over my head, but impressive none the less. Lol. I've been reading the conformation board just to see if I can learn a thing or two. Mine are just pets I bought for cheap, but I can already see why your goats are well worth the money. I hope the 3 months flies by uneventfully!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you all!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll try to post pics soon.....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are lovely! Hopefully the next months will go by fast for you!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you HoosierShadow


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, for recent pics, here ya go 
I took these today....

 
Brea munching away while keeping an eye on me

 
It's rare to see Frost with her head up......

 
What's that strange WHITE OBJECT?! (We had the sheep back there as well)


You know, this is a very fun thing to do....... 
 
........just sitting around knocking the swing with your head...

 
Told you so! Frosty's my little pig 

 All three of my girls browsing. Look how_ big_ Chant is!

This was one of my favorites, and I decided to go and mess around with it 
​ 









I did the frame with PicMonkey  The rest, I did with my camera.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

CAN'T WAIT!!!!! Grr...why do the days go so _slooooowwwlyyy_?!:hair::crazy:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I said it before and I'll say it again, those are some beautiful girls! I'm doing the waiting game too. It's been three looooong months and I'm still not 100% sure she's pregnant.  This waiting is no fun.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

MylieD said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again, those are some beautiful girls! I'm doing the waiting game too. It's been three looooong months and I'm still not 100% sure she's pregnant.  This waiting is no fun.


Thanks! I am proud of them.....

I soo agree with that!! I do not like waiting!! :sigh::blue:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, Christmas is done, now it's almost a new year, and I'm still pulling out my hair from waiting.

Whyyyyy does the time go so slooooowwwlyyy.........


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey, one month down, only 3 left! I'm looking forward to seeing pics of the babies. They are going to be so pretty!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Me to! Brea is showing a baby bump, I think. Frosty always looks fat, so hard to tell with her, LOL.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

And they should be really pretty. Brea's two kids last year were chocolate and pure black, and Frosty's was a molted chocolate with white. Can't wait!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ohhh...so close, yet so far!!
I'm thinking twin for both, *maybe* trips for Frosty


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm gonna try and get pics soon! Both are showing baby bumps, and Chant is starting to show as well!!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yay! Awesome. Looking forward to seeing updated pics.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone have baby guesses?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

OK, so I have updated pics of these two on my blog: lifeatcobcottage.blogspot.com


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice pics! I'll guess twins for both. 2 girls for Frosty and a boy & girl for Brea.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, the more I look at Frosty the more I say, "does she really have twins in her?!" LOL. And thanks for the pink vibes!!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Your goats are beautiful. I have a soft spot for alpines.....


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, me too! I just love how dairy and sleek they are


----------

